# ABS Hydraulic Unit on 97 Hardbody



## stoshu (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi All,

I live in upstate NY and I love my 1997 nissan hardbody. I've got it up and running great but recently the ABS Hydraulic Unit went because of rust. I have it in the shop and they pulled off the old unit but we can NOT find a replacement. The local stores even spoke directly to Cardone and they are no longer manufacturing them.

This is the part I need, anybody have any suggestions on where to get it? (PS. We've also called the local Junk Yards)
Product Detail


----------

